# dieses Zertifikat kann nicht bis zu.....



## Brauni (29. September 2005)

..... einer Zertifitierungsstelle verifiziert werden.

Hallo

Folgen Hinweis bekomme ich im Internet Explorer auf meinem Webserver mit installiertem SSL. Im Firefox funktioniert alles Problemlos. Einmal Zertifikat bestätigen und kommt nie mehr wieder. Im IE werde ich immer gefragt und das Icon mit dem Schloss erscheint nicht unten in der Statusleiste. Wenn ich dort hin klicke, wo normalerweise das icon ist, kommen die Eigenschaften vom SSL Zertifikat und eben auch folgende Meldung:
"dieses Zertifikat kann nicht bis zu einer Zertifitierungsstelle verifiziert werden"

Ich glaube, dass dies das Problem im IE ist.


----------

